# kde: kein Sound [solved]

## tommy_d

Hi zusammen,

ich habe vor kurzem Gentoo auf eine neue Core2duo Maschine gespielt. Emerge sync und emerge world sind von vorletzter Woche. Das Problem: Wavplay und Audacious spielen problemlos, aber KDE (3.5.5) produziert keine Töne. Ich habe im Kontrollzentrum->Sound & Multimedia->Sound System->Allgemein ein Häkchen bei "Soundsystem aktivieren", "Soundserver mit höchster Priorität...", und "autom. abschalten". Unter "Hardware" ist Alsa und Vollduplex eingestellt. Aber "Sound testen" tut...nix.

Hier meine emerge info:

```

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 01 Jun 2007 10:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa apache2 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr encode esd fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif hal iconv idn ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ lm_sensors midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd threads tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l win32codecs x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="de en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vga vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

/proc/asound/cards verkündet wie folgt:

```

avalon tlz # cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xe8500000 irq 21

```

Im alsamixer steht alles auf Vollgas.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo das hängen könnte?

Gruss und Dank, ThomasLast edited by tommy_d on Wed Jun 13, 2007 6:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

sind beim

```
alsamixer
```

die kanäle "unmuted" und hochgedreht?

----------

## tommy_d

ja, alles unmuted und am oberen Anschlag

----------

## muddle

hi,

hab gentoo auch erst vor ein paar Monaten installiert. Hatte damals ein ähnliches Problem. 

Die Lösung (zumindest für mein System) war:

Im Alsa-Mixer alle Kanäle auf Volume 0 und Mute -> Aussteigen, damit die Einstellungen gespeichert werden -> Erneut einsteigen und nur bei den  notwendigen Kanälen Volume aufdrehen und unmuten.

Hat mich mehrere Stunden gekostet, bis ich diesen Tipp in irgendeinem Forum gelesen habe. Vielleicht hilfts ja auch bei dir.

lg

mud

----------

## tommy_d

hi,

nein, tut immer noch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## manuels

deaktivier mal das "sound-system".

Arts ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade dolle.

----------

## michel7

ARTS deaktivieren, dann auf Sound & Multimedia -> System notifications -> Player Settins -> Use an external player -> und dann dort play eingeben.

Sollte play auf deinem System nicht vorhanden sein, so muss du media-sound/sox installieren ...

----------

## tommy_d

Jetzt funktioniert's wunderbar   :Very Happy:  . Ich hab noch das ogg UseFlag mit reingenommen (weiß nicht, ob wirklich nötig gewesen wäre).

Vielen Dank!!

----------

## michel7

 *tommy_d wrote:*   

> Jetzt funktioniert's wunderbar  :D . Ich hab noch das ogg UseFlag mit reingenommen (weiß nicht, ob wirklich nötig gewesen wäre).
> 
> Vielen Dank!!

 

Hast du meine Vorgehensweise genutzt? Oder hats bei dir anderswertig funktioniert?

----------

## tommy_d

@michel7:

 ja, genau. Arts abgeklemmt und play als external player eingetragen. Dieses Arts war mir sowieso unsympathisch - was auch an mir liegen kann, da ich nicht verstehe, warum man einen eigenen Daemon-Prozess unterhält, nur damit die Kiste ab und zu mal piepst.

Nochmals Dank,

Thomas

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Dieses Arts war mir sowieso unsympathisch - was auch an mir liegen kann

 

Liegt net an dir - arts ist Murks. In kde4 gibt's wieder was neues, was dann (hoffentlich) besser funktionieren soll. Die Entwicklung von arts wurde schon länger eingestellt.

----------

